# Interior Car Siding question



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Since it's nailed in the tongue it has to be installed from the bottom up.
It's a simple as leaving it 1/2" up off the floor and leveling it as you go. The baseboard will cover up the gap.
I'd go right over the sheetrock and use box extenders on the outlets. Any Lowes or HD will have them.
Prefinish and seal before installing. For interier work I use a narrow crown staple gun. Only nail into the stud, if it's not sealed anything that touches it is going to stain it.
72 hours is more then enough.

PS Car siding on the inside of a home is not going to be a great look, but ha it's your home. Everytime I see it, it looks like someone added on an addition and forgot to remove the siding.


----------



## gomntwins (Oct 11, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Since it's nailed in the tongue it has to be installed from the bottom up.
> It's a simple as leaving it 1/2" up off the floor and leveling it as you go. The baseboard will cover up the gap.
> I'd go right over the sheetrock and use box extenders on the outlets. Any Lowes or HD will have them.
> Prefinish and seal before installing. For interier work I use a narrow crown staple gun. Only nail into the stud, if it's not sealed anything that touches it is going to stain it.
> ...


Thanks! I'll take any recommendations you have for a different interior look. I want wood, and car siding is the best thing I've come up with.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Really would help with a picture, and some idea on the look your going for.


----------



## gomntwins (Oct 11, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Really would help with a picture, and some idea on the look your going for.


Will do. I'm just on my way to work, but I'll try and get one up tomorrow!


----------

